# Thoughts On Pizza For Bulking?



## The Oak 2009

People always seem to assosiate pizza as junk food, and not something that should be in a BB'ers diet. A while ago when I went on my first big bulk I was eating 4-5 pizzas a week (alongside the normal chicken, steak etc.....) and I put on a lot of good mass in that time.

Since I have started bulking again I have started indulging in a couple of pizzas a week (2-3 again alongide normal BB diet) and TBH I think they are actually quite a good bulking food. The average pizza that I buy out the supermarket has about 100g of carbs and about 40-50g of protein.

Just wondering what other peoples views are on eating so called junk foods like pizzas regularly when they are bulking? And if it is a bad idea, why?.


----------



## Raptor

My 1st bulk included many pizzas as i had no idea about diet... tbh it was the best bulk i ever did!


----------



## CoffeeFiend

The Raptor said:


> My 1st bulk included many pizzas as i had no idea about diet... tbh it was the best bulk i ever did!


Raptors been eating them the last month the bastard


----------



## suliktribal

Try making them yourself, though.


----------



## Raptor

CoffeeFiend said:


> Raptors been eating them the last month the bastard


More like 6 weeks mate only issue is i not been gym 

Fcuk knows how i keep my size when i have time off the gym


----------



## CoffeeFiend

The Raptor said:


> More like 6 weeks mate only issue is i not been gym
> 
> Fcuk knows how i keep my size when i have time off the gym


Meh if your ecto your waist wont change what ever you feed it lol something i love always lose the tone'idge though


----------



## hilly

better get on the blower to dominoes and put this sweet pot and fish in the bin.

sounds good to me


----------



## Fatstuff

Pizzas no good for me then


----------



## Raptor

CoffeeFiend said:


> Meh if your ecto your waist wont change what ever you feed it lol something i love always lose the tone'idge though


Mate im a meso/endo and have well and truly lost the tone, gained some fat but its easy come easy go... tbh i kinda like putting on weight in the festive season, don't take long for me to shift and tbh i just love food! 

Also for any Mods reading... where did my 'Ultimate Pizza' thread go? it was deleted on the same night it was made? It was light hearted and people were enjoying the ideas in it.... why was it deleted? cheers


----------



## suliktribal

If you make your own pizza, you have much more options available to you and can make them reasonably healthy.

You can choose the meat and veg. You know what's gone in it to make it.

Packet of yeast.

400g plain flour

250ml luke warm water

2 tablespoons of olive oil

1 teaspoon of salt.

1 teaspoon sugar

Mix the yeast with the water and the sugar and then add to the flour. Then add the olive oil and salt. Fold it all in with your hands 'till you get a dough. If it's too wet, just add in a little bit more flour at a time.

Take the dough out of the bowl when it reaches a nice ball shape and it's soft and doughy. Sprinkle some flour on the worktop and start kneeding it for about 5 mins.

Let the dough then rest and rise for an hour in a bowl.

Then all you have to do is roll it out. Doesn't even have to be a circle.

For the tomato base just use a simple tomato dolmio sauce. Works well and is low cal. Put what you like on it then.


----------



## bookert

I get cheap Margarita Pizzas and put a tin of tuna on before cooking even with frozen pizzas it tastes good!


----------



## 000

^^^^ i do that every week bit of a cheat but not too bad if ur not cal counting too much


----------



## xyz

Hi, I am italian...

This is how should a pizza margerita look: http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_NobCZlBTRic/TCWcWWthieI/AAAAAAAAAKo/l5dZkuhET8s/s1600/news-pizza_margherita.jpg

this is what you can get at a pizza hut restaurant: http://stlmommy.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/0.bmp

a proper pizza margerita is not junk food at all... at least it is in the same way it could be a big sandwich made with white bread, olive oil, fresh cheese and tomato slices.

the other thing (they did stuff cheese even in the crust!) is proper junk food. if your idea of pizza is this, try to stay away from if for the same reasons you should stay away from three big-macs.

having said this: a margerita pizza with added some tuna can be a good starting point, but (for having all the proteins i need), I'd prefer to eat some of the tuna apart rater than totally covering it with tuna.

I wouldn't like a pizza that has more tuna over it than this one: http://www.costa-azzurra.de/fileadmin/galleries/Pizzen/Pizza%20Tonno.jpg

Ciao


----------



## Matt 1

Well you will bulk up eating pizza's yes lol. Not the healthiest option out there, but you know that.


----------



## Suprakill4

suliktribal said:


> If you make your own pizza, you have much more options available to you and can make them reasonably healthy.
> 
> You can choose the meat and veg. You know what's gone in it to make it.
> 
> Packet of yeast.
> 
> 400g plain flour
> 
> 250ml luke warm water
> 
> 2 tablespoons of olive oil
> 
> 1 teaspoon of salt.
> 
> 1 teaspoon sugar
> 
> Mix the yeast with the water and the sugar and then add to the flour. Then add the olive oil and salt. Fold it all in with your hands 'till you get a dough. If it's too wet, just add in a little bit more flour at a time.
> 
> Take the dough out of the bowl when it reaches a nice ball shape and it's soft and doughy. Sprinkle some flour on the worktop and start kneeding it for about 5 mins.
> 
> Let the dough then rest and rise for an hour in a bowl.
> 
> Then all you have to do is roll it out. Doesn't even have to be a circle.
> 
> For the tomato base just use a simple tomato dolmio sauce. Works well and is low cal. Put what you like on it then.


Why are you not a top chef for a living?? You have an awesome recipe for EVERYTHING!! BUT, not for healthy profiteroles yet. You still working on this? lol.


----------



## suliktribal

kieren1234 said:


> Why are you not a top chef for a living?? You have an awesome recipe for EVERYTHING!! BUT, not for healthy profiteroles yet. You still working on this? lol.


Haha! I've thought about becoming one but I don't think I could stomach the abuse apprentice chefs get!

Not much of a sweet tooth so I've never really considered dessert recipes!


----------



## wylde99

Been eating 10" Large Meaty Pizzas deep pan 3 times a week and have been getting Bigger, Stronger and Leaner!


----------



## jwbs

Pizza is great for a bulk, as are burgers. What I tend to do is try to eat proper, I usually manage fine, but on the days where you still need another 50g of protein and 750cals but you really CBF to eat any more of what you ate yesterday and the day before and the day before that (proper BB food), just stick a pizza in the oven and be happy. Never done my bulks and harm. Cutting is another matter entirely ofc, I love pizza (my favourite food), but never touch it on a cut unless it's a cheat meal and since I have a sweet tooth I'll usually opt for some cake instead of a pizza if I'm going to cheat.


----------



## Glow

Pizza burgers and any other food loaded with calories are good for anyone who wants to bulk. The trouble is that they may not give you the type of lean muscles you would love to have as you bulk. Well, I would suggest that you combine them with other foods such as chicken wings, meat steaks, and fish. Also, I would recommend eating pasta once in a day. Try this diet and let us compare the results.


----------



## Brook877

Glow said:


> Pizza burgers and any other food loaded with calories are good for anyone who wants to bulk. The trouble is that they may not give you the type of lean muscles you would love to have as you bulk. Well, I would suggest that you combine them with other foods such as chicken wings, meat steaks, and fish. Also, I would recommend eating pasta once in a day. Try this diet and let us compare the results.


 WTF is a "lean muscle"?

There is muscle and there is body fat, the type of muscle doesn't change when someone "bulks" they just have a higher amount of body fat softening the look.


----------



## nWo

Glow said:


> Pizza burgers and any other food loaded with calories are good for anyone who wants to bulk. The trouble is that they may not give you the type of lean muscles you would love to have as you bulk. Well, I would suggest that you combine them with other foods such as chicken wings, meat steaks, and fish. Also, I would recommend eating pasta once in a day. Try this diet and let us compare the results.


 sjacks, is that you? You'll be using the phrase "blocky, fatty mass" and condemning low reps next :whistling:


----------



## JohhnyC

Suprakill4 said:


> Why are you not a top chef for a living?? You have an awesome recipe for EVERYTHING!! BUT, not for healthy profiteroles yet. You still working on this? lol.


 take its easy haha, its a pizza base with flower salt sugar and water, he's not going on a TV show just yet with that.


----------



## Glow

I stand to be corrected. I am not a dietician but I believe when you decide to start bulking, eating quality food is necessary. Pizza will only load your body with low quality fat. So you will bulk all-right but the body will be weak. So when you choose to bulk, the quality of food you eat matters a lot.


----------



## jwbs

Glow said:


> I stand to be corrected. I am not a dietician but I believe when you decide to start bulking, eating quality food is necessary. Pizza will only load your body with low quality fat. So you will bulk all-right but the body will be weak. So when you choose to bulk, the quality of food you eat matters a lot.


 It sounds like you've never read the nutritional label on an average pizza.


----------



## vetran

jwbs said:


> It sounds like you've never read the nutritional label on an average pizza.


 I ain't bothered about the nutritional value of a pizza if it's over £1.50 I ain't buying one


----------



## Ultrasonic

Glow said:


> *I stand to be corrected*. I am not a dietician but I believe when you decide to start bulking, eating quality food is necessary. Pizza will only load your body with low quality fat. So you will bulk all-right but the body will be weak. So when you choose to bulk, the quality of food you eat matters a lot.


 OK, think about what the ingredients of a pizza are and then try to objectively work out what the problem actually is. You'll struggle...

There is no reason that a good bulking diet can't include pizzas.


----------



## Essex666

Worked for me!


----------



## wylde99

Just had a 10inch Meat Feast, super bad for you, but stuffed me!

Will be a good workout tonorrow!


----------



## Tonysco

Nothing wrong with a pizza now and then

Pizza

Curry

Cheesecake

Whole milk, full fat yoghurt

All great now and then when trying to add size.


----------

